# max 26xl shuttle filters



## ajta5 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi guys I am looking for hydr. filter p/n for said tractor. does anybody know if there is an aftermarket filter that maybe a little cheaper. I have been looking for a parts catalogue also. any help is appreciated.


----------

